# Help running numbers



## leftyhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Anybody? Or can somebody let me know of a good site to run the numbers my self? Thanks again!


----------



## leftyhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Smooth Cam
280 fps
73 KE

Speed Mods
290 fps
78 KE


----------

